# SSD Preisfall? Reichen 64GB für Windows 7?



## D4rk_nVidia (27. Februar 2012)

*SSD Preisfall? Reichen 64GB für Windows 7?*

Hallo,
ich will mir eine SSD kaufen .
Mein Vater meint das die Preise noch fallen werden. Meint ihr dies passiert bis zu den Sommerferien? Ich weiß das ihr nicht vorhersehen könnt aber vielleicht habt ihr ja eine vermutung. Vielleicht werden die SSD´s auch teurer.

Ich hab zurzeit eine 320GB Festplatte die für Windows 7 und alles andere benutzt wird. 
Würde 64GB für Windows 7 reichen?
Lieder und so sind ja auch auf der Windows Platte und nehmen ca. 7GB.

Wenn man jetzt z.B. eine große RAR Datei entpackt wird die doch automatisch auf der System Platte enptackt und dann an den gewünschten Ort verschoben. Wird das so nicht eng da ich manchmal 14GB Rar datein entpacke.


Ich würde wahrscheinlich eine Samsung 830 nehmen


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Preisfall? Reichen 64GB für Windows 7?*

Ist es so schwer auf dein System zu gucken , zu gucken wie groß dein Win 7 ist und 7+14 dazu rechnen ?


----------



## bjoern1982 (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hab die Corsair Force Gr. Mir werden 55,9 Gb angezeigt. Ich habe Programme alle auf einer anderen Partition. Wenn du kein Datenmessi bist und ab und zu den Ccleaner nutzt, passt das. Soll die Investition längerfristig halten, würde ich etwas Geld mehr ausgeben und eine 128 Gb nehmen. Die reicht dann erstmal.


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Preisfall? Reichen 64GB für Windows 7?*

@Star_KiLLA
Geht schwer wenn alles auf einer Partition ist.


Und was könnt ihr zum Preisfall bzw. anstieg sagen?

Mal gucken ob ich es schaff ihn zu überreden mir eine 128GB Platte zu kaufen

Weil falls einer denkt oder weiss das die teurer werden dann kauf ich mir lieber jetzt eine


----------



## Herbboy (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Preisfall? Reichen 64GB für Windows 7?*

Ich hab seit ca 5-6 Wochen eine SSD mit 64GB, Windows und alles an normalen Programmen und Tools ist da mit drauf, dazu ca 1GB an "eigene Dokumente" und 1GB an Treibern und Updates, die ich natürlich auch woanders speiechern könnte - ca 20GB sind noch frei.


Reicht also aus, wenn Du ein bisschen ein Auge drauf wirfst, zB machen manches Games bei den eigenen Dokumenten SEHR große Savegame-Files. Zur Not kann man die eigenen Dokumente aber auch von C: verschieben.



Zum Preis kann Dir keiner was verlässliches sagen. Theoretisch müssten SSDs immer billiger werden, aber es kann immer mal dann doch wieder für 2-3 Monate raufgehen. So extrem wie bei Festplatten aber wird es nicht, außer es passier wieder eine Naturkatastrophe, die die Produktion weit zurückwirft.


----------



## ersguterjunge (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Preisfall? Reichen 64GB für Windows 7?*

Du kannst dann auch die SSD komprimieren, um Speicherplatz zu sparen. Der Leistungsverlust ist dabei nicht spürbar.


----------



## Sickpuppy (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Preisfall? Reichen 64GB für Windows 7?*



D4rk_nVidia schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn man jetzt z.B. eine große RAR Datei entpackt wird die doch automatisch auf der System Platte enptackt und dann an den gewünschten Ort verschoben. Wird das so nicht eng da ich manchmal 14GB Rar datein entpacke...



Wie die anderen schon sagten: Platz einer 64GB kann reichen.
Der Preisverfall dürfte sich in deinem angesetzten Zeitraum in Grenzen halten.  Darauf zu spekulieren macht wenig Sinn.

ABER, den Ort der Entpackerei kannst du deinem Entpacker selbst beibringen. Ich lasse z.B. Winrar auch nicht auf meine SSD temporär zwischenentpacken, sondern auf eine normale HDD


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Preisfall? Reichen 64GB für Windows 7?*

@Sickpuppy
Da bin ich erleichtert 

Ich kann wahrscheinlich kein Spiel(wo es auch was bringt) auf die SSD machen weil man ja Origin Games ja nicht einzeln auf andere Partitionen installieren kann.
Ich würde dann BF3 auf die SSD installieren aber da bräuchte ich mindestens 128GB mhh...
Mal gucken ob ich mein Vater dazu überreden kann die SSD früher zu kaufen. 
Lohnt sich eigentlich der aufpreis von der crucial 128GB zur Samsung 830 128?



Danke an alle


----------



## Sickpuppy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Preisfall? Reichen 64GB für Windows 7?*

 ich habe Origin samt BF3 auf meiner SSD. Dazu eben noch Windows7 und eigentlich alle Programme die ich so brauche (und das sind gar nicht so wenige). Mir bleiben 15GB.


----------



## XT1024 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Preisfall? Reichen 64GB für Windows 7?*



D4rk_nVidia schrieb:


> Lieder und so sind ja auch auf der Windows Platte und nehmen ca. 7GB.


  So etwas gehört auch nicht auf eine SSD!



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ist es so schwer auf dein System zu gucken ,  zu gucken wie groß dein Win 7 ist und 7+14 dazu rechnen ?





D4rk_nVidia schrieb:


> @Star_KiLLAGeht schwer wenn alles auf einer Partition ist.


 Wo ist denn da der Zusammenhang 



D4rk_nVidia schrieb:


> Ich kann wahrscheinlich kein Spiel(wo es  auch was bringt) auf die SSD machen weil man ja Origin Games ja nicht  einzeln auf andere Partitionen installieren kann.


Sind das mehrere Origin-Spiele? Den Spieleordner kann man schon auf ein anderes als das Origin-Laufwerk legen.



D4rk_nVidia schrieb:


> Ich würde dann BF3 auf die SSD installieren aber da bräuchte ich mindestens 128GB mhh...


Eine 60/64er halte ich mit BF3 fast schon für etwas knapp bemessen. Auf meiner (128er) sind so 47gb belegt, viele Programme habe ich nicht und etwas Reserve sollte schon sein.

Wenn man natürlich alle Benutzerordner von C:\ verbannt, die Auslagerungsdatei verkleinert/deaktiviert etc. dann passt das locker.

edit und so...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Preisfall? Reichen 64GB für Windows 7?*



D4rk_nVidia schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eigentlich der aufpreis von der crucial 128GB zur Samsung 830 128?


 meiner Meinung nach nicht. Die Unterschiede bei solchen SSDs in der KLasse sind so gering, dass Du sie nicht merkst - da geht es dann eher um Erfahrungswerte der Käufer, wie zuverlässig eine SSD ist, und da die m4 schon länger auf dem Markt ist, haben und empfehlen die Leute halt öfter die m4 

ich hab eine Samsung 830 "PC Upgrade Kit" gekauft, da ist dann der Einbaurahmen dabei, den Du brauchst, um die SSD in einen normalen 3,5Zoll-Schacht zu installieren. So einen Rahmen könnte man aber auch separat kaufen, aber eine 830 ohne Rahmen gab es gar nicht, hatte jedenfalls keine gefunden. Und die m4 + separater Rahmen wäre nicht günstiger gewesen.


----------



## D4rk_nVidia (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: SSD Preisfall? Reichen 64GB für Windows 7?*

Mh jetzt muss ich nurnoch mein Vater dazu überreden mir eine SSD zu kaufen da die eh nicht billiger werden


----------

